
Ask HN: Who Owns Your Photos on Foursquare? - jhabdas
Foursquare Terms state they may use the photos uploaded without permission in advertising material and may alter the images without consent. Does that mean the images uploaded are still mine?
======
jhabdas
> Does that mean the images uploaded are still mine?

In this case I'm referring to images I took with my own personal camera,
without formal training, and uploaded to my own personal 4sq account.

------
jlgaddis
RTFT&C?

